

Amp'd CEO explains how he blew it - jsjenkins168
http://www.moconews.net/entry/419-audio-interview-peter-adderton-former-ceo-ampd-mobile/

======
jsjenkins168
I guess this is what happens when MBAs run a startup, raise a lot of money,
and then spend it too fast. Personal helicopters, 100+ porn DVDs, give me a
friggin break

